# Thousands Words a Day Club 2020



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

Started a new book today and wrote 1.5k

My goal for the year is to be consistent, push myself beyond my perceived limitations, and publish my work.


----------



## Coppershade (Dec 31, 2019)

Good on you! Keep pushing. - C


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

1,501


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks, Coppershade.

2k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.2k today.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

Will join the party as and when I qualify. Keep up the good work and happy 2020!


----------



## Vickie Vaughan (Aug 14, 2019)

Have definitely averaged 1k words a day since Jan 1st. Probably closer to 2k at least.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.5k today.


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

20,000 words yesterday.  My goal in 2020 is to hit 75000+ CONSISTENTLY with minimal loss to edits.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.6k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 16K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.7k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 16K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

5k edited.

Blew it today. I'll have to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 16K edited


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

2K Today, and 1K yesterday. Trying to claw my way back to 5k and beyond days, but just finished recovering from a cold.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.7k today.

Still behind.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 15K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.

Taking tomorrow off, still behind, I'll have to make up for it this weekend.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 12K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

Back with 2.4k today.


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

I was off to a great start this year, but I've been busy this week and haven't had a thousand word day since last Sunday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 12K edited to finish a book


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

Knocked out 30,000 yesterday. 

I'm thinking of doing "choose your adventure" (different term obviously since CYA is trademarked) type of books to capitalize of my output volume


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

2.2k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## DCRWrites (Jan 20, 2014)

Did two 1500 word days in a row over the weekend. Now aiming to crack triple digits for a third day in a row.


----------



## jedgrant (Jan 13, 2020)

Not sure if you guys are interested, but I built a Google Docs addon that tracks how many words you write each day, shows you charts, writing streak, history, goals etc. I wanted one so I could track my own word goals easier. https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/writing_habit/908529024908


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

15,000 yesterday.  Post edit, 12,000.  12 1K word blog posts.  Apparently, longer question-based posts are better for SEO (getting traffic from search engines). My books can definitely use the traffic and exposure.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.2k yesterday.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.5k yesterday and 1k today.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

jedgrant said:


> Not sure if you guys are interested, but I built a Google Docs addon that tracks how many words you write each day, shows you charts, writing streak, history, goals etc. I wanted one so I could track my own word goals easier. https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/writing_habit/908529024908


This is cool, thank you!


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

If only words written in kboards posts counted, but they don't. Today was a thinker. 

0k today.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

1.2 today


----------



## DCRWrites (Jan 20, 2014)

2.4k today—Five consecutive 1,000+ word days.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.5k today.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

1.6K today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written today to finish a book. I got distracted with other stuff but have been writing and editing over the past few days. I start a new book tomorrow.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

2.3k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today, but I also redid my outline.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.2k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

2k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.2k today.


----------



## jedgrant (Jan 13, 2020)

Annalise Clark said:


> This is cool, thank you!


Glad you liked it Annalise! Just pushed out version 2 with some additional features like word per hour tracking. You should get it automatically if you're using the add on.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.8k today.


----------



## edenblake (Dec 17, 2019)

2900

Im aiming at 3000+ a day, so I should do another mini session at some point


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

Just short of 1k today.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

4.2K today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 10K edited to finish a different book


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.5k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.4k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

No new words, 5k edited today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.3k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.5k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.1k today.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

Finished one and starting the next book tomorrow. 

2.5K words today.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

2.5 k today on new book. Started late in day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

no new words, 3k edited.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

3000 words last night. Off to a decent start perhaps.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written yesterday, 9K written and 6K edited today


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.2k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

no new words, edited 3k.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.1k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

7K written to finish a book, 8K edited to finish editing a book.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

1K last night. Making progress.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.5k yesterday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## switchfoot (Feb 11, 2020)

First 1.1k written today and now I can roll up my sleeves and put my messy home in order.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.7k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## switchfoot (Feb 11, 2020)

1.5k today. It was like pulling teeth. Dialogue is not my jam.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

Just short of 1k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.2k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited yesterday
9K written, 3K edited today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

2k yesterday.

no new words, 5k edited today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.4k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k written, 3k edited today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 10K edited to finish a book


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.5k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.9k today.


----------



## switchfoot (Feb 11, 2020)

1k today.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

3k finish book, now I have to go over the rough draft and clean it up and edit 30.5 k will turn into two short stories. If book two sells I might make a third book. The story Has room to continue.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

Just short of 1k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I finished a book over the weekend. It was about 6K. I also edited 18K.
Today I wrote 10K and edited 9K.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 15K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.4k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.2k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

1.9k today. Finished my book. I'll be taking the rest of the week to finish editing and outline book 2.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

10k edited today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

8k edited yesterday.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

10k edited today.


----------



## solo (Dec 19, 2017)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 6K written, 9K edited


Your pace scares me.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited to finish a book


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

5k written new book.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

6k edited today.


----------



## c&#039;est la vie (Dec 19, 2019)

6k edited today. Finished.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 13K edited


----------



## cake (Mar 1, 2020)

2k written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 3K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,401 written


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Started new book, made cover and 1700 words written.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,052


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

3k today.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Another 3k written


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

Over 4K words today. New book in my series coming out and I really got on a roll.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 12K edited. I'm behind from my impromptu trip to New Orleans so I have some ground to make up.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 12K edited. I am chafing under the pressure of house arrest.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I should finish the main writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K written, 9K edited


I'm trying to do the same thing right now. Gonna take advantage of this time and get ahead of my book schedule.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 10K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## Secret Pen Pal (Dec 27, 2013)

Edited 3k, wrote 1k.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

New book started. 1K down today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 3K written and 9K edited today. Since we're going on lockdown at midnight I was out doing stuff for the bulk of the day. I will have to catch up ... but since I'm housebound for three weeks, I'm guessing that won't be too difficult.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13K written, 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 6k edited to finish a book yesterday, 9K written and 9K edited today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

1200 written


----------



## ZCDutt (Mar 19, 2020)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 12K written, 13K edited


I would love to know what your daily routine looks like.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## nerdygal (Mar 31, 2020)

2000 written, 5000 edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8,500 written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,554 today
876 yesterday
1,198 day before


----------



## nerdygal (Mar 31, 2020)

Only 800 written yesterday, but edited about 2500. Non fiction is just slower sometimes!

Today 1700 written, and need to edit another 2500 or so.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,425 written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## nerdygal (Mar 31, 2020)

1400 written, 2000 edited. Wasted half of the day dealing with Email/autoresponders/integrations and other fun stuff.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

2K today + some editing


----------



## nerdygal (Mar 31, 2020)

2k written, 2k edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish a book, 10K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 10K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 9K edited


----------



## 99281 (Apr 5, 2020)

3.5K words written (non-fiction)

can't count my excel tables and graphs 

Submission deadline tomorrow at 6:59PM CST


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written yesterday
12.5K written, 10K edited today


----------



## 99281 (Apr 5, 2020)

nerdygal said:


> 1400 written, 2000 edited. Wasted half of the day dealing with Email/autoresponders/integrations and other fun stuff.


which autoresponder are you using?


----------



## 99281 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yesterday i wrote 100 words and edited 18000 words


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 11K edited to finish a book


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

3.5K words today


----------



## authorkmega (Apr 14, 2020)

From 2/3 to 4/5: 80K words in third book - first one done as a Plotter. Looking forward to the next one.
Kim


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

2K written today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited Saturday
3K written, 9K edited Sunday
12K written, 9K edited today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9.5K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 10K edited to finish a book


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,477 written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6.5K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,250 yesterday
2,963 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,402 yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,905 yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,068 written, 4,145 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 6K edited


----------



## JoeVai (May 1, 2020)

1600 words written.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1200 words today.


----------



## JoeVai (May 1, 2020)

2000 words written today.


----------



## JoeVai (May 1, 2020)

2000 words written today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written Saturday, 6K written Sunday to finish a book, 10K written on a new book and 9K edited today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

2K today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited Wednesday
9K written, 9K edited Thursday
9K written Friday
6K written, 6K edited today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

7K written to finish a book, 6K edited to finish a book


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 10K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited Tuesday
9K edited Wednesday
9K written, 9K edited Thursday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written


----------



## kSapphire30 (May 17, 2020)

Wrote 1k yesterday. Hoping to write 1k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 10K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 10K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9.5K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 10K edited


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

3200 words yesterday


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

3.6K written


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

4.2K words


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written to finish a book, 10K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5k written


----------



## kSapphire30 (May 17, 2020)

1144 words written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12.5K written. I should finish this one tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11K


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1k yesterday, 5,255 today


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5,022 written


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

3.6K today


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5,143 written. I may do an editing session tonight.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

6K yesterday


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish Kboards came with a like button. I check this thread every day to remind myself of what is possible - so thank you all, for posting your word counts!


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

16-Jun: 5,435 written
17-Jun: Off
18-Jun: 927 written, 5,901 edited
Today: 4,195 written


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

funthebear said:


> 16-Jun: 5,435 written
> 17-Jun: Off
> 18-Jun: 927 written, 5,901 edited
> Today: 4,195 written


Yes! That would be cool. Glad you find it motivating.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

20-Jun: 2,167 written, 5,881 edited
21-Jun: 326 written, 1,650 edited
Today: 1,617 written, 4,288 edited

I've let myself get behind 5,015 on the writing and 7,280 on the editing. I'll catch up tomorrow and the day after.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Over 1K last night, probably 1-2K the night previous. When inspiration hits, it's a lot easier to churn it out... Also did some mid-book editing.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,275 written, 9,461 edited

Still 7,740 behind on writing and 2,819 on editing.


----------



## P.W.JORDAN (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi, two cents worth! 1900 words yesterday and about 200 today but then I have a demanding better half and a new flue to build.
I’m betting on an earlier start and better luck tomorrow  

Best wishes all ...


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,667 written, 7,720 edited

Caught up on editing but even more behind on writing now, 11,073 words. Will have to work over the weekend to catch up.


----------



## M.A. (Jun 28, 2013)

1700 words on a project I'm trying to complete.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5,078 written, few K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4k written, ~2k edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 1,726 written
today: 3,605 written, ~3k edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,711 written, 11,030 edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 1,331 written, few K edited
today: 3,170 written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1k written, ~5k edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,820 written, 16,631 edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

3,836 written, ~4k edited


----------



## Indy Strange (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm doing NaNoWriMo, so I decided to bump this thread. 1755 words today after having most of my time sucked up by errands.


----------



## Indy Strange (Aug 29, 2019)

1304 words. It'll be so nice when I can work without distractions like dumping a bunch of food from the fridge because of a blackout last week.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Sep 29, 2020)

1500 words today. But some of them were really big.


----------

